# Cryptorchidism in 10 Week Old



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I just took my 10 week old puppy to the vet today for his second round of shots and checkup. 

The vet told me that he may have cryptorchidism, since one of his testes haven't dropped yet, and that it would be best to go in and remove it by 6 months of age if it hasn't dropped by then. 

What are your thoughts on this? I've done some research, and found that they both usually drop by 10-12 weeks old, but could be as late as 6 months. 

I was planning on waiting 12-18 months to have him neutered like the breeder suggested. 

Also, is this hereditary? Should I inform the breeder of this? This is the second litter from the Sire and Bitch, but first litter with males in it. 

I've read quite a bit on the forum and in other places about this condition, but am wondering if I should be worried about it at his young age. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

10 wks is a little early to make that call. He is still young enough that it could drop.

I would inform the breeder and a dog with cryptorchidism should not be breed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Let it go for now. Yes talk to your breeder. But do not worry over much about it. If you were planning on neutering at two years, you can go ahead and neuter at two years. Testicular cancer is not that common in the breed, though they say retained testicles are more susceptible. I don't know that there is evidence that that is true, but it would be harder to see the problem early enough for a good prognosis. So, some people that do not want to neuter at all, only have the retained testicle removed, and you can do that at two. 

The only reason I can think of doing it earlier would be that a puppy might come back from the more evasive surgery easier.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My one male pup in the litter has one retained testicle. He was that way at 8 wks and at 6 mos, is still that way. You can wait to have him neutered until 18-24 months. It will be more expensive (more like a spay), since they have to go in and get the missing testicle. Notify the breeder, it can be hereditary. Could be just a fluke with that particular pup, but you dont want to breed on an obvious fault.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

It is normal for dogs to have both testicles descended by 10 weeks. After 12 weeks, it becomes increasingly unlikely they will descend or if they do, unlikely that they will be "normal". I have quite a bit of experience with puppies having missing parts, since it's a very common problem in Belgians. Regardless of what your vet tries to convince you of, it's still fine to wait until maturity to neuter dogs with undescended testicles. There is an off chance they could drop very late (latest I've known is a year old), which would make the neuter much easier. There is an increased risk of undescended testicles becoming cancerous or according to some causing hormonal issues but those are concerns of middle aged to senior dogs. So pretty much, you will definitely want to neuter your dog if one or both testicles do not descend but as long as you do it prior to middle age, there shouldn't be an issue. 

The neuter will be most expensive and much more invasive if one or both testicles don't descend. Vets often have to make multiple incisions to locate the retained testicle(s) and remove them from the abdomen. This will be the case regardless of when it is done though.

It is definitely a hereditary condition but one which is not all that uncommon in GSDs. I would tell the breeder so they are aware that it is an issue with this pedigree and that this dog's littermates/parents may produce it. Otherwise, it's just one of those things that happens and not a reason to think the breeder is "bad". I would suggest that they may want to check male puppies prior to sale though and notify buyers if the puppies testicles are not descended. It isn't foolproof, as some "bounce" but it's good to know either way.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

There's no reason you can't wait until two years if you want to wait that long, or even just remove the undescended one since the cancer risk is that much higher. It's still relatively rare but given how poor prognosis is for testicular cancer in an undescended testicle (since it tends to metastasize very easily in the abdomen), I'd remove that one.

You would probably be safe even waiting until 3 or 4 but that is as late as I'd personally wait to do a cryptorchid. If you want to actually do a full neuter you can do that to at a later age. There's no reason to rush it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They go up and down and up and down. If they are down when the ring closes yippee. If one is still up there awwww. But they do go up and down.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. I'll wait it out and see if it drops. If not, I'll plan on neutering him around 12-18 months of age. 

I'll also notify the breeder so they are aware.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

It really depends on where the retained testicle is. If it's all the way up by his kidneys, tough luck, no chance of that going down at all.

You Can have that retained testicle removed and leave the other one alone- that's what I would I do and if your vet does not want to do it, find another one that will.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would talk to the breeder. This is something they should have also been checking themselves. They can tell you if they were ever down at any point. Sometimes they yoyo up and down a little bit.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I just spoke with the breeder, and was informed that both were down while she had him, and I didn't even notice that one was up until my vet brought it to my attention. The vet however did say that she could feel it, so she tried to massage it to see if that would help. 

The breeder is very reputable, so I know it's not an issue of her giving me misleading information, or lying. 

Is this normal puppy behavior for one teste to go back up, and eventually come down? This wouldn't be classified as a cryptorchid puppy, would it? 

I'm just a little confused from all of the different things I've heard. I appreciate all input.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Up, down, up, down.....not unusual for them to do that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Minoli said:


> The vet however did say that she could feel it, so she tried to massage it to see if that would help.


My Chinese Crested boy Spike had a Sneaky Ball (as I called it). I could feel and SEE it along his thigh. When we would sit and watch tv I would very gently massage it up the thigh and into the sac and then hold it there.

It took about a month but it finally decided to stay in the sac on it's own.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Just went for another vet check up, and she said she felt the testicle in the canal and was en-route to drop, however it hasn't. Could this mean that it's just taking a bit longer and the chances of it dropping are still good?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Minoli said:


> Just went for another vet check up, and she said she felt the testicle in the canal and was en-route to drop, however it hasn't. Could this mean that it's just taking a bit longer and the chances of it dropping are still good?


Kopper's did the exact same thing. His are both dropped now.


----------

